# plasma tv developed vertical black stripe



## scoobygan

A month outside my 1 year warrantee, My Panasonic 42 inch HD plasma has developed an annoying fault..

A couple of days ago, the screen flickered, and a vertical black line, about 3 inches wide appeared towards the right hand side of the screen. Within this black line is a vertical thread (maybe a couple of pixels thick) consisting of a range of colours.

These lines are apparently here to stay.

There's a photo of the fault here: http://www.monkeysandpirates.com/images/plasma.jpg

I'm going to go back to the retailer, I'm just hoping to have a little knowledge to take with me so I don't get fobbed off.

Does anyone know what's happened, what is needed to fix it, and whether it should be stupidly expensive?

thank you

Graeme


----------



## yustr

Before you go to the dealer, try disconnecting it from the wall for 15 minutes, disconnect all inputs, then plug it back in - do not reconnect any inputs. Turn it on and see if the line is still there. If yes, then off to the store you go knowing its a fault in the guts of the unit. If no, then reconnect the TV input and see. If it reappears then the fault is the signal not the TV.

Assuming its the TV, don't just agree to pay right away. Have the shop contact the Panasonic Regional Rep and see if he won't agree that 1 month shouldn't matter. He may agree to share the cost with you - maybe you pay for labor only. If the shop won't call, get the number from them and you call. You might let it slip that you're a member of a Tech forum with over 200,000 members and 10X that number of guests and you'd hate to have to say bad things about Panasonic to all those tech savvy folks. :grin:


----------



## joepaddock

scoobygan said:


> A month outside my 1 year warrantee, My Panasonic 42 inch HD plasma has developed an annoying fault..
> 
> A couple of days ago, the screen flickered, and a vertical black line, about 3 inches wide appeared towards the right hand side of the screen. Within this black line is a vertical thread (maybe a couple of pixels thick) consisting of a range of colours.
> 
> These lines are apparently here to stay.
> 
> There's a photo of the fault here: http://www.monkeysandpirates.com/images/plasma.jpg
> 
> I'm going to go back to the retailer, I'm just hoping to have a little knowledge to take with me so I don't get fobbed off.
> 
> Does anyone know what's happened, what is needed to fix it, and whether it should be stupidly expensive?
> 
> thank you
> 
> Graeme



I have the same problem myself now. 2-year old Panasonic plasma TV (TH-42PX60U). It's been a great TV...until now. Were you able to get rid of the vertical black stripe? If so, how? Did Panasonic reimburse you? Thank you.

-Patrick


----------



## stressfreesoul

yustr said:


> You might let it slip that you're a member of a Tech forum with over 200,000 members and 10X that number of guests and you'd hate to have to say bad things about Panasonic to all those tech savvy folks. :grin:


lol, I must admit, Ive played that card before...:grin::grin::grin:


----------

